# Learn Music With Uematsu EP.2 - Texture, Dynamics and Intense Drama



## LordBlackudder




----------



## Ethereality

Video not necessarily aside, I like this overall learning approach. The intent with which we understand something plays a large role in its appreciation.


----------

